# [windows] [localhost] mod_rewrite geht nicht



## Kurt Cobain (5. Januar 2007)

Tag TAg

also ich wollt mal die mod_rewrite FUnktion beim Apache testn..
Ich hab mich schlau gemacht, und herausgefunden, dass man bei

```
#LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so
#AddModule mod_rewrite.c
```

die #'s wegmachen muss. Hab ich auch gemacht

Laut diesem Tutorial müsste man jetzt irgendwas von mod_rewrite in der php_info finden...

Ich find aber nix...
Wasm hab ich falsch gemacht 

Gruß ich


----------

